

Live stylesheet editing - sahillavingia
http://annevankesteren.nl/test/contenteditable-style.htm

======
misterbwong
As a side note, the web developer toolbar in FF (and maybe chrome, I haven't
checked) is able to do this.

------
ankit_
Interesting find. I could use this idea in Stylebot (<http://stylebot.me>).
It's a Chrome extension that allows you to live edit a custom stylesheet for
any page on the web.

------
ck2
In Firefox <https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/179/>

~~~
barfoomoo
Does this have any functionality over what web developer and firebug provide?

------
marcamillion
Funny...I can't see the source code. But I can edit the stylesheet.

This is pretty cool.

1) How is it done?

2) How are you hiding how it's done?

Edit: Is it done through a Chrome extension?

~~~
harisenbon
It looks like he just uses the "contenteditable" property (
<http://valums.com/edit-in-place/> ) to make it editable, and then displays it
as a word-wrap: pre element.

While I can't think of any immediate applications, I had never realized that
contenteditable was so widely supported. I'm going to have to try using it in
my next project...

~~~
noibl
There's no such thing as a 'word-wrap: pre element'.

------
ursablanco
It would have been more interesting if the first thing I did wasn't to change
em's to px's. Apparently I can't read 2px text.

------
Groxx
Doesn't much like Adblock. It displays all the code, but doesn't allow editing
it.

~~~
aw3c2
I doubt that is a problem with Adblock itself. I guess you mean you are using
Adblock Plus with a filter subscription? Check what things are filtered on
that page based on your filters.

~~~
Groxx
Oh, sorry, just realized that may have been interpreted incorrectly. The page
works, but only with the example CSS - the Adblock code on the page is
uneditable.

------
poundy
contenteditable="" is that all?

